# iwl3945 problem

## Nullsleep

well last night my laptop locked up, this morning i have been having problems with the wifi card, iwl3945, i did have two of these installed and both where giving the same errors, i have removed one to make things easer, this is the error i am getting in DMSG

```
Jul 16 14:57:07 laptop kernel: [ 1920.165256] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 14:57:07 laptop kernel: [ 1920.165264] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting Tx power (-110).

Jul 16 14:57:07 laptop kernel: [ 1920.725251] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 14:57:07 laptop kernel: [ 1920.725257] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error clearing ASSOC_MSK on current configuration (-110).

Jul 16 14:57:08 laptop kernel: [ 1920.787025] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 14:57:08 laptop kernel: [ 1920.787030] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 14:57:08 laptop kernel: [ 1920.787737] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

Jul 16 14:57:47 laptop kernel: [ 1960.715072] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 14:57:47 laptop kernel: [ 1960.715083] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting Tx power (-110).

Jul 16 14:57:48 laptop kernel: [ 1961.275058] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 14:57:48 laptop kernel: [ 1961.275068] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error clearing ASSOC_MSK on current configuration (-110).

Jul 16 14:57:49 laptop kernel: [ 1961.938141] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 14:57:49 laptop kernel: [ 1961.938149] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 14:57:49 laptop kernel: [ 1962.075155] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 14:57:49 laptop kernel: [ 1962.075166] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error clearing ASSOC_MSK on current configuration (-110).

Jul 16 14:57:49 laptop kernel: [ 1962.075999] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

```

i use network manager with gnome, when this happens NM-applet keeps asking me for the wireless password and doesnt connect, this error comes up in dmsg all the time and i can never connect to any wireless network, there is a but here, if i unplug one antenna it can there connect to a network but it still comes up with these errors now and again, even stranger is if i use wpa_supplicant with one antenna disconnected it works find if i have both connect then i get the same errors as above.

both of my network cards do this, both are iwl3945 cards, it doesnt matter what antenna i use i get that error if i have both plugged in. laptop also will lockup forcing and power down to get it back if i leave networkmanager trying to connect when getting these errors.

i am running gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r i did do an update last night, dont know what was updated, for some reason i dont have /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log.

this is a funny problem as this laptop has been working fine upuntill late last night, it cant be a hardware problem as Windows 7 works fine with no lockups and no network drop outs.

i was thinking of downgrading the kernel to see if that fixes it but i have been using this kernel for weeks with out problems.

if there is any more info you need just say, or any thing i can try?

----------

## audiodef

If the problem happened after upgrading your kernel - and you've recompiled the drivers against that kernel without success - then you may have to downgrade the kernel. Kernel version DOES make a difference to wireless drivers, because this is something that sometimes gets changed around in the kernel. I don't know why or what the rationale is, but it's something I've observed.

----------

## Nullsleep

i didnt update the kernel at all, been using this kernel for a few weeks now, the only update i did was some ebuild the portage pulled in from an update world

----------

## Nullsleep

ok this is a really funny problem, 2.6.39 has been working fine for weeks but now this problem, just went back to 2.6.38 and its working fine with both antenna plugged in, i still get

```
Jul 16 16:47:07 laptop kernel: [  127.642206] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:47:07 laptop kernel: [  127.642212] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 16:48:05 laptop kernel: [  185.823105] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:48:05 laptop kernel: [  185.823110] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 16:49:27 laptop kernel: [  268.054220] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:49:27 laptop kernel: [  268.054226] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 16:49:30 laptop kernel: [  270.805047] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20113 nsec

Jul 16 16:51:06 laptop kernel: [  366.314075] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:51:06 laptop kernel: [  366.314081] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 16:53:05 laptop kernel: [  486.120245] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 2 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:53:05 laptop kernel: [  486.120250] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload
```

Linux is a funny Mistress some times.

edit: spoke too soon, its doing it again

```
Jul 16 16:55:19 laptop kernel: [  619.603317] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:0f:66:da:31:78 (Reason: 7)

Jul 16 16:55:19 laptop kernel: [  619.623221] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jul 16 16:55:19 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

Jul 16 16:55:19 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Jul 16 16:55:27 laptop kernel: [  627.236037] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 16:55:27 laptop kernel: [  627.236045] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Jul 16 16:55:27 laptop kernel: [  627.736237] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 16:55:27 laptop kernel: [  627.736244] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Jul 16 16:55:28 laptop kernel: [  628.533049] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 16:55:28 laptop kernel: [  628.533055] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 11)

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 11).

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop dhcpcd[5008]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop dhcpcd[5008]: wlan0: removing interface

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> (wlan0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 5008

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Jul 16 16:55:34 laptop NetworkManager[4326]: <warn> (pid 5008) unhandled DHCP event for interface wlan0

```

----------

## Nullsleep

ok just downgraded wpa_supplicant and get the same problem but i did get this:

```
Jul 16 17:24:18 laptop kernel: [  167.852171] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RATE_SCALE: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:18 laptop kernel: [  167.852182] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting HW rate table: FFFFFF92

Jul 16 17:24:19 laptop kernel: [  168.221069] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:19 laptop kernel: [  168.221079] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Jul 16 17:24:19 laptop kernel: [  168.915264] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RATE_SCALE: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:19 laptop kernel: [  168.915272] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting HW rate table: FFFFFF92

Jul 16 17:24:19 laptop kernel: [  168.915944] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

Jul 16 17:24:20 laptop kernel: [  169.480136] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:20 laptop kernel: [  169.485268] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:20 laptop kernel: [  169.485279] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Adding station ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff failed.

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  169.981135] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  169.985174] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_TX_PWR_TABLE_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  169.985185] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting Tx power (-110).

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  170.482143] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  170.485274] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:21 laptop kernel: [  170.485285] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  170.983141] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  170.985252] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  170.985262] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting new configuration (-110).

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  171.484141] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  171.839157] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error sending REPLY_RATE_SCALE: time out after 500ms.

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  171.839169] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Error setting HW rate table: FFFFFF92

Jul 16 17:24:22 laptop kernel: [  171.840117] wlan0: direct probe to 00:0f:66:da:31:78 (try 1/3)

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  171.985143] iwl3945 0000:0c:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2000 ms.

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.040030] wlan0: direct probe to 00:0f:66:da:31:78 (try 2/3)

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.240158] wlan0: direct probe to 00:0f:66:da:31:78 (try 3/3)

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.289344] wlan0: direct probe to 00:0f:66:da:31:78 (try 1/3)

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303046] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303065] WARNING: at drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl-core.c:1443 iwl_legacy_mac_remove_interface+0x9a/0x131 [iwl_legacy]()

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303070] Hardware name: Vostro 1500                     

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303073] Modules linked in: fuse btrfs zlib_deflate crc32c libcrc32c vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv nvidia(P) btusb firewire_ohci iwl3945 iwl_legacy uvcvideo videodev v4l2_compat_ioctl32 firewire_core b44 ssb i2c_i801 crc_itu_t dcdbas bluetooth sdhci_pci sdhci

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303109] Pid: 4387, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted: P        W   2.6.39-gentoo-r1 #3

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303113] Call Trace:

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303123]  [<ffffffff810321e4>] warn_slowpath_common+0x80/0x98

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303129]  [<ffffffff81032211>] warn_slowpath_null+0x15/0x17

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303141]  [<ffffffffa00fbea5>] iwl_legacy_mac_remove_interface+0x9a/0x131 [iwl_legacy]

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303148]  [<ffffffff81503cb0>] ieee80211_do_stop+0x335/0x49e

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303155]  [<ffffffff8152ea77>] ? _raw_spin_unlock_bh+0xf/0x11

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303162]  [<ffffffff8141f517>] ? dev_deactivate_many+0x13b/0x18b

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303168]  [<ffffffff81503e2e>] ieee80211_stop+0x15/0x19

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303175]  [<ffffffff814094cd>] __dev_close_many+0x98/0xcf

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303181]  [<ffffffff81409535>] __dev_close+0x31/0x42

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303186]  [<ffffffff81407bf7>] __dev_change_flags+0xb9/0x13d

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303192]  [<ffffffff81409e79>] dev_change_flags+0x1c/0x52

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303199]  [<ffffffff814660fb>] devinet_ioctl+0x26f/0x51c

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303205]  [<ffffffff81467169>] inet_ioctl+0x89/0xa1

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303211]  [<ffffffff813f7b4a>] sock_do_ioctl+0x24/0x43

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303217]  [<ffffffff813f7f79>] sock_ioctl+0x221/0x230

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303224]  [<ffffffff810eb3aa>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x444/0x493

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303229]  [<ffffffff810df15c>] ? fput+0x1dc/0x1eb

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303235]  [<ffffffff810eb44a>] sys_ioctl+0x51/0x77

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303241]  [<ffffffff81534d3b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Jul 16 17:24:23 laptop kernel: [  172.303245] ---[ end trace 8e01530f936b46ff ]---

```

that doesnt look good to me, thats what both areils plugged in and using wpa_supplicant

----------

## chithanh

This could be a hardware problem. Can you boot from a livecd and see if it produces the same errors?

----------

## Nullsleep

sorry should of updated this, its not a hardware prob, if you read the first post it works fine win7, i have also tested it in ubuntu, in my search i copyed the ubuntu kernel over to gentoo, gentoo booted up fine and worked like it should, so i ended up down grading the gentoo kernel to 2.6.32-r32 and its has been working stable since, still want to know why the 2.6.39 kernel just gave up like it did after weeks of working fine?

----------

## audiodef

When you said that some ebuild in a world update came along and made things interesting...

Well, this is why before every world update I do

```

date >> /home/user/Portage.log

emerge -pvuDN world >> /home/user/Portage.log

```

That way, if I notice anything has blown up, I check this log and see what I need to roll back. It really narrows it down.

----------

## Nullsleep

ok some thing is going funny here, while test 2.6.32 i rebooted and clicked the wrong one at grub so it booted up 2.6.39-r1, which is the one i was using but messed up, its now working fine, no errors or any thing,  have even put my 2nd wifi card back in and still no problems, have no idea what the hell started it all but what ever it was its fixed for now

----------

## audiodef

Sounds like Gentoo as usual.   :Razz: 

----------

